# Accrington Culvertry, Lancashire – August 2013



## Gone85 (Aug 14, 2013)

A former superpower in the cotton and textile industry, Accrington is a fairly sleepy old place, the years go by nori brick by nori brick.


5/6 years ago Accers was hit by a couple of draining wizards, covering everything from the Warmden Brook to the River Hyndburn. It has been addressed in such UE manners ~ Here, Here & Here.


All shot on Kodak Colourplus 200 through my CM4, shouts to NickUK for the f70 the first time we went and for hitting these up with me!


The first on our agenda, the Hall of Giants. I think its name spanning from the 12x18ft NORI brick outfall, the waterfall infall, the hall like opening inside and the giant rock outcrops peeping from the water.
























Next on the list was Superlative Nomenclature, found by LittleMike some time ago. This weird little culvert reminds me of platforms at a train station and depending on your route under you’ll encounter rusted iron braces holding the sides up.


Here the Warmden Brook joins the Woodnook brook/water to form the Hyndburn. Well at least I think it does.























And the last stop, the ‘Warmden Grotto’. This little peach features a large waterfall, sitting at about 15ft in size with many smaller 3/4ft waterfalls onroute. The culvert is fairly divided, featuring RBP, arch style drainage ranging in size along with many small sidepipes and runoffs.




























Cheers for looking, G.​


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 14, 2013)

That's really interesting, not least because it's not far from where we live. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 14, 2013)

Great report.


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh my, I haven't the Hall of Giants for ages 

Cracking stuff Gone


----------

